

Fuck it, ship it - instaheat

I am sitting at my local watering hole with my wife and friends discussing my job hunt and the thought struck me: What haven&#x27;t I launched my web app yet?<p>I constantly remind myself of the quote: &quot;If you aren&#x27;t first, you&#x27;re last.&quot;<p>Crowd tilt. Kudos. To all those considering starting a company or have what you perceive to be a great idea - you have nothing to lose. Start building. I don&#x27;t care if you don&#x27;t know how to create a paragraph tag in HTML. Man up and fucking do it. I got laid off last month and trust me when I say it makes me feel disallusioned (is that the correct use of that word?) with a tidy corporate job. Now more than ever I want to create what I believe will be a highly sustainable business with a real market and that &quot;cool&quot; factor that is highly desirable.<p>I implore you. What have you got to lose? You don&#x27;t want to have any regrets so just FUCKING DO IT.<p>Fuck NDA&#x27;s.
Fuck a Technical Co-founder. You got this.
It&#x27;s a great idea, quit doubting yourself you idiot. 
Quit reading articles. Just build.
Excuses. Everyone has them. Don&#x27;t be &quot;that&quot; guy.<p>I&#x27;m 28 years old and I wanted to be on the Forbes list by now. Damnit.<p>Seriously, get off your ass guys. (And gals)<p>The best way to get ahead is getting started.
======
subway
Seriously? You're implying you're disappointed in yourself for not being on
the Forbes list by 28?

Build something awesome for the sake of building something awesome. Fuck being
on a list of manipulative assholes.

------
benjaminwootton
Imagine waking up with hangover after a Friday night at the bar and finding
your drunken ramblings at the top of Hacker News.

Nice message though OP. Follow through on it in the morning!

------
bjornlouser
Quit reading articles. Fuck it, quit reading. Fuck a Technical Co-founder.
Hell, fuck anything that moves… <vomits twice then passes out>

------
codezero
So did you ship it?

Also, remember that the punch line to your quote was that the dad was high and
it didn't mean shit :P

------
CassieTFC
I say find a way to do it. I'm a single mother of 2 teen boys, and my co-
founder and I have WORKED and not let any perceived walls stop us. We are
single-mindedly determined. If you really want to do it, go for it! Man up or
in my case WOMAN up!

------
tasoeur
Taking risks and shit is nice, but never under-estimate consequences (debts,
family and friends). Thanks for the motivation ;)

------
instaheat
Guys, I was drunk and trying to motivate you.

I'm going back to sleep now.

------
shearnie
I gotta quit reading hacker news and start shipping!

------
NikkiAhmadi
WOW! Hit home pretty close! Start building.. JUST FUCKING DO IT .. Quit
reading articles, just build. AND YES I wanted ot be on the forbes list before
30 as well! Didn't realize

